# Looking for guidance



## Radake's Lawn Servie (Nov 18, 2019)

Possibly getting into plowing this season. I currently have a 2010 F-150 and I am just wondering if the truck would work to get my feet wet? I've heard that purchasing a used plow truck isn't exactly the best way to go since I wouldn't know exactly how the truck has been ran. The few customer I do have just have small lots that would need cleaned. Just looking for help from experienced folks. 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Never had luck with a truck that had a plow on it. I have mounted every single plow after that lesson!

If you can find something to fit the 150 it would be fine for smaller work loads. Better than no plow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Radake's Lawn Servie said:


> Possibly getting into plowing this season. I currently have a 2010 F-150 and I am just wondering if the truck would work to get my feet wet? I've heard that purchasing a used plow truck isn't exactly the best way to go since I wouldn't know exactly how the truck has been ran. The few customer I do have just have small lots that would need cleaned. Just looking for help from experienced folks.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Couple things to be sure of since it looks as though you do lawn care, 
Make sure your
Truck can handle a plow, there was a few years of the f150 that had electronic steering and it was difficult to find an installer that would put his name on it along with a plow,
Be sure your insurance will cover you, many companies won't, be sure you can schedule the time that it takes, no vacations unless you have a backup, make friends, if your truck goes down, better have someone you can call so your clients don't have to.

And lastly, don't have your clients pre pay you only to not show up.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Radake's Lawn Servie said:


> The few customer I do have just have small lots that would need cleaned.


You signed contracts to plow lots without anything to do the work with?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Radake's Lawn Servie said:


> Possibly getting into plowing this season. I currently have a 2010 F-150 and I am just wondering if the truck would work to get my feet wet? I've heard that purchasing a used plow truck isn't exactly the best way to go since I wouldn't know exactly how the truck has been ran. The few customer I do have just have small lots that would need cleaned. Just looking for help from experienced folks.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


 You buy a plow truck from a minici where you possibly know someone or if not would be okay. I bought 5 trucks with plows on them, had no more trouble than anybody else. Did not plow.
https://www.auctionsinternational.c...2-chevy-silverado-3500-hd-pickup-truck-120109


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> You signed contracts to plow lots without anything to do the work with?


What is wrong with that?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Make sure the insurance end is covered before you even go any further would be my advise. 

You may find that if it don't make dollars... it don't make sense.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is wrong with that?


 Why buy the equipment if your not awarded any contracts.  :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Buy a truck, you do need to be insured for your own benefit. Worst comes to worst you can sit at a busy convenience store and do driveways. 

PITA when your busy and taking a break for coffee and they storm your truck and you have a full route. You would be surprised the people that are not prepared for a snowfall.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Why buy the equipment if your not awarded any contracts.  :laugh:


My point exactly. I bid work all the time that we do not have any of the tools/ machines/ experience to do the work.

If I get awarded the work, buy or rent the tools/ equipment needed.

Then I go on u tube university and become an overnite expert at it!


----------



## Radake's Lawn Servie (Nov 18, 2019)

jonniesmooth said:


> You signed contracts to plow lots without anything to do the work with?


Yes I did. I can always sub out if I don't buy the equipment. I have done this in the past


----------



## Radake's Lawn Servie (Nov 18, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Couple things to be sure of since it looks as though you do lawn care,
> Make sure your
> Truck can handle a plow, there was a few years of the f150 that had electronic steering and it was difficult to find an installer that would put his name on it along with a plow,
> Be sure your insurance will cover you, many companies won't, be sure you can schedule the time that it takes, no vacations unless you have a backup, make friends, if your truck goes down, better have someone you can call so your clients don't have to.
> ...


Thank you for the insight. Very helpful.


----------



## Radake's Lawn Servie (Nov 18, 2019)

cjames808 said:


> Never had luck with a truck that had a plow on it. I have mounted every single plow after that lesson!
> 
> If you can find something to fit the 150 it would be fine for smaller work loads. Better than no plow.


Thanks for the input. I've had people tell me there's no way they'd every plow with a 1/2 ton. Put plow sales have told me they put them on 1/2 tons often enough to feel safe saying its ok.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

My first truck was a half ton. 
Plowed with it for my first year.
Every other time I went out something broke.
It didnt snow much at all that year. 
To this day I thank my lucky stars that it didnt.

However I put a little plow on a cousins dakota, and it's been bullet proof for a couple years now.


----------

